# HP Photosmart C4280 - HP Director - Windows 7?



## sammey19 (Jul 29, 2007)

I would like to know if it is possible to get HP Director to come up on my Computer, if so how... I can't find it!​


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I haven't bothered to look before .. But now that you mention it ... 
I can't find the director for my C5280 either ???

I assume you loaded the appropriate Windows 7 software from HP's support site.

See if you can run a scan using Windows Fax N Scan...
This will tell you if the HP drivers are loaded.

If no one knows ... 
You might Email HP Scanner Support and ask them where they hid it.
[email protected]

I use Irfanview in place of the M$ Photoviewer .. and it also runs my Scanner


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You got me curious .. So I emailed HP ... They said ...


> 1. Click on windows icon or start.
> 2. Click on search and type 'scan'.
> 3. Find 'scan a document or pictures' in the above pane.
> 4. Click on 'scan a document or pictures'.
> 5. New window will open try to scan from that windows.


Looks like the HP Director is missing from HP's W7 software.

This will tell you how to scan without using HP's Software .. Which is apparently missing now.

I'm not at a loss .. Since I quit using HP's software a long time ago ... (Before Vista)


----------

